# Gesshin Ittetsu BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (May 14, 2013)

Gesshin Ittetsu BACK IN STOCK including the 180mm single bevel wa-petty, 240mm wa-gyuto, and 270mm honyaki wa-sujihiki... and introducing the 285mm honyaki wa-sujihiki
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-ittetsu.html


----------



## jared08 (May 14, 2013)

question to easy my ignorance.. would a single bevel petty have steering and wedging issues like a deba would trying to cut fruit or vegetables? Ive never really used one for more than a minute but am interested in trying out the single bevel world.


----------



## JBroida (May 14, 2013)

its more like a mini-yanagiba, but yes, the cutting is very different from double bevel knives and will steer and/or wedge if used incorrectly.


----------



## El Pescador (May 14, 2013)

Were you beaten as a child by a left handed person Jon? I don't understand the left handed animosity. We're people too, Jon!


----------



## El Pescador (May 14, 2013)

All leftys unite and rise up against the oppressors!


----------



## JBroida (May 14, 2013)

i've got a bunch of left handed stuff here... and those honyaki sujis are ok for leftys


----------



## El Pescador (May 14, 2013)

Okay, I'm no longer feeling oppressed.:happyyes:


----------

